# Excessive Inedible duck eggs - Raw Feed?



## OxfordMommy (May 17, 2014)

I have an abundance of duck eggs that are not fit for human consumption. Would an owner who feeds their pet a raw diet be interested in such a haul? I don't know enough about the raw diet to be sure. If so, how would I go about finding/contacting raw feeders in my area? I have considered online posts on CL, but I'm honestly unsure of where to start. I was hoping this community, which I've been lurking on forEVER, could help steer me in the right direction before I make a total fool of myself.

My son's pet ducks have chosen to live on our septic lagoon pond. I had 3 pools that I changed out every other day, because I was using the water to water my flower beds. The ducks were fenced out of the lagoon, but the fence had a loose corner. Once they discovered the pond, they never left. I can't even coax them out anymore. Now they have raised a family and that family has begun doing duck things. Which means I have too many eggs. Those eggs will either bring in scavengers, or result in more ducks, which could easily get out of hand. 

I must say, however, that they have improved the condition of the pond so much!! The pond no longer seems to smell and we have large resident turtles too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Raw eggs are healthy for canines, though there are some who will not feed their dogs anything raw.

Were I in your situation, I would advertise locally as well as CL about the duck eggs; however, do not identify them as "not fit for human consumption" or you will not get much interests. (I will not feed my canines any egg that I would not eat myself.)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I would advertise locally as well as CL about the duck eggs; however, *do not identify them as "not fit for human consumption"* or you will not get much interests.


I wonder how much "interest" they would get if someone ate those eggs and became ill or even died as a result?

I'd consider killing the ducks inside the fence, and then doing repairs to keep the others out


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I suppose it would depend on what is wrong with the eggs!

When I get too many eggs I cook them before they get too old, crush them into bits, and feed them back to the chickens.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Why are the eggs not fit for humans? Ducks live in sewage water all over the world, it is usually call a lake or river. But it is full of sewage. This doesn't hurt the eggs at all.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm with muleskinner on this. My ducks love eating bugs, grass, seed off my septic drain field. They also spend all day on my pond where that toilet water officially drains/seeps into. I'm sure if the lagoon was such a health hazard, the DEQ/County/EPA/etc. would have required it fixed by now.

I have to clean poop off every eggs i eat and have never gotten sick ***knock on wood***


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ducks are delicious to eat compared to chicken because they have more fat that burns off when cooked.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Refeed cooked eggs to the ducks.
I keep eggs for 8mo or longer in the fridge, even eat "loose" yolk ones or ones left in the sun. No issues.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I feed excess raw duck and/or chicken eggs back to the mixed group every day...None of the eggs are older than a week or so.


----------

